# what songs from children's mouth makes you LOL



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

a group of 5 and 6 year olds outside the public library while walking to the car skipping and singing loudly
And guess what
I'm having more fun
And now that we're done
I'm gonna show you tonight
I'm alright, I'm just fine

pink's so what.





i just stood watching them and shaking with laughter. they sang all the words of the whole song. totally cracked me up. its a fav song of my 6 year old dd too.

so what have you LOLed at lately?


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Bagel! Bagel! Bagel!
I made it out of eyes.
I put it in the oven.
My bagel put on a disguise.

We had a long conversation about what kind of disguise a bagel would wear and whether it would be convincing....


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

My 5 yr old son, who has watched Mamma Mia with his Nana a few times too many, can belt out show-stopping versions of SOS, Honey Honey, and Money Money Money.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

Then my almost 5 year old singing ACDC's "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" and Aerosmith's "Rag Doll", among other things (including "I Kissed a Girl", "Johnny I Hardly Knew Ya", and "Whatever You Like") would probably elicit an eyeroll and snark from you, huh?


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

My DD's only movie she's ever watched is Mama Mia, from when all the women got together to watch it the day after Christmas. She has been obsessed with that song ever since, and can now sing along with it and Dancing Queen perfectly







I love how dramatic she gets when she sings being "brokenhearted... BLUUUUUE since the day we parted, why WHY did I ever let you GO!"

Also, Ben Folds (we edit the tracks out for all the f-bombs)-- her favorite song right now is b-b-b-benny hits his head and she sings "uh-oh uh-oh, uh-oh uh-oh, uh-oh uh-oh, they're watching me, watching me FALL"

Plenty of Pink tracks are fine for kids... especially if you get the radio versions off of the internet. I haven't heard her new stuff yet, though.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

"B-I-N-G-O, B-I-N-G-O and Bingo was his name-o - soooo, what daya think of that?"







He says that last part every single time when he sings this song!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Pretty much any song, because he doesn't even attempt to sing, he just sort of 'chants' them!


----------



## Annalisa84 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

Because some people believe that their children should listen to real music and not the crap they put out oriented at kids?









My 3-year-old (she's nearly 4) knows all of "Tired of England" by Dirty Pretty Things and a vast collection of The Who. I blame her auntie for The Who. Embarassingly she also knows all of "Police On My back" by Lethal Bizzle.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Who says my kids listen to kids CDs? They don't and never have. But I think the content of the song should be appropriate, not like my friend whose 6 year old knows all the words to Womanizer. It makes me physically ill to hear those words from a little girls mouth. Pardon me for wanting me kids to be innocent awhile longer.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

My ds's current favorite is Steve ******'s The Joker
He sings it well too. "I'm a joker, I'm a smoker..."









No kiddy songs here. He also does a great Sweet Caroline and Chain of Fools.
He will be 3 in March.


----------



## Annalisa84 (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh please. You want them to be "kids longer"? I wasn't aware that music magically made kids grow up! Crap, I guess I should be shipping my 3-year-old off to college, and I guess the baby should be starting first form soon...





















come on now.

My kids don't listen to crap like Womanizer, either. Why? Because it's crap. But I'm a DJ. I believe that music is important, and it's harmless.

(I'm LOLing at the kid singing "The Joker" by the Steve ****** Band. Libs loves that one, too. Oh no! She'll probably become a pothead.







)


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
My 5 yr old son, who has watched Mamma Mia with his Nana a few times too many, can belt out show-stopping versions of SOS, Honey Honey, and Money Money Money.


----------



## Haaayley (Feb 5, 2009)

Not my kid, but if you ask my 6-year-old sister what her favorite songs are she tells you Buddy Holly by Weezer, Life in Technicolor II by Coldplay, Jesse's Girl by Rick Springfield, Celebrity Skin by Hole, and "not Poker Face by Lady Gaga I hate that song".







I was taking her to school yesterday and we were sitting at a light and she randomly started singing, "what's with these ho-miiieeees, dissin' my girl? why do they got-ta front?"

that kid melts my heart.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

My 4 yr old loves... John Denver. Not quite my cup of tea, but it could be worse. He sings the hits at the top of his lungs...

"Almost heaven! West Virginia! Blue Ridge mountains, Shanandoah River!"

and "I AM AN EAGLE! I LIVE IN HIGH COUNTRY! IN ROCKY CATHEDRALS I REACH FOR THE SKYYYYYYYY! I AM A HAWK....!" (this song he makes up hand motions for).

and his other (of course)... "Colorado Rocky Mountain High! ...Friends around the campfire and everybody's HIIIIIIIGGGHHHH!" (but before we get going on that eyeroll icon, our govenor out here in Colorado made this the "state song" and claims that the "high" John Denver is talking about is the altitude! Is that hysterical?







I guess we are all really "high" out here. All the time







).


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

there's a song on an unlistenable children's cd at our house (thanks mom) which has a song with these lyrics, " You get a line and I'll get a bowl, honey..." I later realized that it's about fishing.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

DD can sing a pretty awesome "Crocodile Rock."

She's obsessed with Elton John, b/c she was obsessed with Kermit the Frog, so DH got her one DVD of the Muppet Show, starring...Elton John. Then two of her uncles bought her a cd player and Elton John's Greatest Hits for Christmas.

At first it was cute..."ME EXCUSIE HAVE SO MUSH FUN...singin sales and pushin dolls...la la la la la la la la la pace-a-my-own..."

Now it's SOOOOOO old! DH is trying to get her onto Feist next.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I got my first iPod (well iPhone







) back in October so I have been uploading our entire CD collection.

DD found "Like a Virgin" and thinks it's the best song ever. My Mother is not real happy about that. Once I explained to DD what a virgin was she stopped singing it at the top of her lungs every place we go.

I have thought about deleting it but I don't know if that's the kid of parent I want to be.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Ohhh and Work That by Mary J Blige!
He LOVES that one.
Coming from a red headed little boy - it's hilarious


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

My kids got a Valentine card from 2 of their favorite aunties that plays music.

DD now runs around singing, "Shake your boob thing! Shake your boob thing! Yah ya yah!"

Apparently, I've never used the word, "groove" around her.


----------



## KK'sMommy (Apr 13, 2008)

My 4 year old daughter loves Single Ladies by Beyonce. She belts it out in the car and requests it every time we go somewhere. My DS (22 months) even says, oh oh oh. It is hilarious.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

A couple summers ago we were pulling up to church when I realized my daughter was singing "Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off." The fact that she's the pastor's daughter made it that much worse.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
A couple summers ago we were pulling up to church when I realized my daughter was singing "Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off." The fact that she's the pastor's daughter made it that much worse.









Oh THAT'S outstanding!!!







:


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punchy* 
there's a song on an unlistenable children's cd at our house (thanks mom) which has a song with these lyrics, " You get a line and I'll get a bowl, honey..." I later realized that it's about fishing.

I think it's "You get a line, I'll get a _pole_, honey."







The versions we have of it are actually pretty good.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

Why not? Just because you don't agree with it? Personally I think Pink is a better role model for girls then many of the more "family friendly" music stars.

DD was singing "Wrapped around her finger" a couple of days ago. She stopped in the middle and made promise to say no to any guy that ask for her hand in marriage if they asked me or DH first before finishing the song.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I distinctly remember singing along to songs like "My Boyfriend's Back", "Sugar Walls", "Morning Train", & "Physical" when I was a little kid (under 8). I don't think it's warped me.









For awhile ds2 was singing 'Santa, Baby'. Just those 2 words from it, though. Both boys like to sing part of 'Mama Mia'. And ds2 is like I was when I was little, he just makes up stuff & sings it. Pretty cute. Apparently ds1 has been caught singing along to NIN.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My 5 yo dd sings a great, mournful version of "Sally's Song" from The Nightmare Before Christmas. She's at her best when she's mad at me for something, and sits there singing it all sad, like she's about to melt away







.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Womanizer. But sometimes he changes it up and sings Babyizer, or Terminator! Makes me laugh!

He also loves Pink, Beyonce and today he made me put The Ting Tings 'That's Not My Name' on.

Since before DS1 was born I've refused to listent to 'kids' music. I'd much rather DS learn to appreciate real music. I don't think it's going to make anyone grow up quicker than they should seeing as half the time people don't even know the words to songs and kids don't 'get' alot of it.

Sorry, that's a bit garbled - I'm tired.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

DS's absolute favorite song is Watching Airplanes by Gary Allan

"Right now I'm sittin down here watchin' airplanes....take off...and flyyyyyyyy! Tryin' figure out which one you might be on...and whyyyyyyyy...you don' LOVE ME ANYMOOOOOORE!!!!"


----------



## sewcool (Jan 25, 2009)

my kids have been singing the yellow submarine it cracks me up!

and my son also sings love me do both by the beatles


----------



## caenach (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Learning_Mum* 
He also loves Pink, Beyonce and today he made me put The Ting Tings 'That's Not My Name' on.

That particular Ting Tings song makes DD belly-laugh. We made up slightly different lyrics for the chorus with the names we call her that aren't, you know, strictly speaking, her name...and she thinks it's just hilarious. There's also a dance that goes with it.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

THAT is precisely the reason it was soooo funny to me. They had no idea what the lyrics meant. but they sang the song with pink's attitude too.

when my dd first heard beatle's sgt. peppers lonely heart clubs band she immediately latched on to the last song. she was maybe 4 or 5. she knew the lyrics by heart (its one of my favs too) and she sang it without knowing what the words mean. including the part 'he blew his brains out in a car'.... gah she was even correcting me.

i find once my dd grew up its v. hard to make the distinction of 'her' music and 'my' music. esp. since she likes the stuff i like.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punchy* 
there's a song on an unlistenable children's cd at our house (thanks mom) which has a song with these lyrics, " You get a line and I'll get a bowl, honey..." I later realized that it's about fishing.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
A couple summers ago we were pulling up to church when I realized my daughter was singing "Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off." The fact that she's the pastor's daughter made it that much worse.









These are great. I needed this!

Ummm and it's POLE...not BOWL....







:


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KK'sMommy* 
My 4 year old daughter loves Single Ladies by Beyonce. She belts it out in the car and requests it every time we go somewhere. My DS (22 months) even says, oh oh oh. It is hilarious.

We were driving Saturday night and all of a sudden dd starts doing the "oh oh ohhh ohhhs" and "single ladies, single ladies single ladies". Right now she's got Annie, The Wizard of Oz and Willy Wonka soundtracks on her ipod. She does a fantastic "Tomorrow".

We're big music people and always have the ipod on.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Ohh, you were asking about kids singing other people's songs, not making up songs! I guess my son's funniest choice is "I'm Jest a Girl Who Cain't Say No" from _Oklahoma!_ He wants me to teach him all the words.









But his big favorite song right now is "Evermore" by Alison Krauss. Not only is he learning all the words by playing the song 92 times a day, but he picked 3 dried black-eyed Susans from the yard so he can have 3 flowers to hold like the small bunny in the picture (in the book that accompanies the _Dog Train_ album which includes this song), and he wants me or his dad to pretend to be the large bunny; we are supposed to hold his hand, close our eyes, smile a sappy closed-mouth smile, and sway from side to side.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Dd1 (3) started singing this when denied her request for ice cream;

I can't get no satisfaction
I can't get no satisfaction
'cause i try and i try and i try and i try
I can't get no, i can't get no...

She's also found of "Operator" by Shiloh

Operator operator
Don't call me I'll call you later
Operator operator

She listens to whatever we listen to.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

really?









I dont have a song singing one but the other morning my dh had just woken up and was trolling around in his undies and my 3 yr old poked his







: and said "Is that poop in your diaper daddy?"















:









I am sorry I just had to tell someone about that. Its totally OT though.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, my kids aren't little, but it still cracks me up when we're out in public and my 13yo and his BFF break into "Build Me Up Buttercup," complete with swaying and snapping of fingers.









(Oh, and we've never really censored music in our house.)


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

my ds1 who is 6 does a great "smoking in the boys room"


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

My 2 yo son surprised me the other morning with the entire chorus of "Fish heads"

Fish Heads, Fish Heads
Roly-poly fish heads
Fish Heads, Fish Heads
Eat them up, yum!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DisplacedYooper* 
My son surprised me the other morning with the entire chorus of "Fish heads"

Fish Heads, Fish Heads
Roly-poly fish heads
Fish Heads, Fish Heads
Eat them up, yum!

DD went through a phase of singing Gopher Guts one her way to every meal. (only at home I was told.)


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
DD went through a phase of singing Gopher Guts one her way to every meal. (only at home I was told.)


My son wanted to know if "greasy, grimy gopher BUTTS" meant their mom didn't help them wipe. he loves the song more now that he knows it's "guts".


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
My son wanted to know if "greasy, grimy gopher BUTTS" meant their mom didn't help them wipe. he loves the song more now that he knows it's "guts".











DD neve made that mistake thankfully. Not that it's any better when your sitting down to a beef stew hearing "Great big gobs of greasy, grimy gopher guts. Mutilated monkey meat, chopped up baby parrot feet..."


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
These are great. I needed this!

Ummm and it's POLE...not BOWL....







:

This is what I thought, too, it has to be pole, right? But no, I've repeatedly listened to it and those kids are singing 'bowl'. Perhaps the bowl is where they put the fish once they've caught them? Or maybe after all those lines they need a bowl?


----------



## kathrineg (Jan 28, 2009)

Faith, by George Michael.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punchy* 
This is what I thought, too, it has to be pole, right? But no, I've repeatedly listened to it and those kids are singing 'bowl'. Perhaps the bowl is where they put the fish once they've caught them? Or maybe after all those lines they need a bowl?

Seriously??

Ok...off to google...BRB....

ETA:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&r...q=crawdad+song

It's pole...

although I have to say bowl is MUCH funnier


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Sad that they put these commercials on TV when kids can be watching...but DS will sing, "Viva Viagra!"


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

"Earl Had to Die" by the Dixie Chicks
"Shake your Bootie"


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Drunken Sailor was DS's first song he learned all the lyrics too. (And they are very interesting lyrics at that)

Then he learned "Show Me The Way To Go Home" from the guy on a boat across the dock who used to play it all the time around cocktail hour.
(Here's the cute little old man version. Here's the version from JAWS (no, he never saw the movie)

Now it's all about the Gene Kelly songs. They are very cute and fairly innocent, just fairly obscure in our modern world.

His favorites this week -- DIG (this is SUCH a fun song)
MAKE 'EM LAUGH (who doesn't love this)

And from the Sound of Music - How Do You Solve A Problem Like Maria.
What could be more innocent than nuns? Well he only saw the movie once, somehow remembered the whole song... and sings it in the middle of the night (and we co-sleep)


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

7yoDD's FAVORITE song EVER is meredith brooks...

I'm a b!tch

I know this because she sings it in the bathtub. At full volume.

Every. Word.








:


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

mamalisa said:


> We were driving Saturday night and all of a sudden dd starts doing the "oh oh ohhh ohhhs" and "single ladies, single ladies single ladies". QUOTE]
> 
> We love this song and DD knows every word. She also knows every word to ABC by The Jackson 5 and Big Rock Candy Mountain off the Oh Brother Where Art Thou soundtrack.


----------



## Una (Aug 16, 2008)

My son LOVES the song 'Buffalo Soldier' by Bob Marley. When he gets a hold of my iPod that is all he will play! The lyrics he has made up for the song are pretty cute but they change every time he sings it.

It usually goes something like this:

_Buffalo soldier, look thats what I toldja
buffalo soldier in the heart of 'merica
stolen from A-laska, brought to a 'merica_


----------



## Katrinawitch (Jan 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
7yoDD's FAVORITE song EVER is meredith brooks...
I'm a b!tch
I know this because she sings it in the bathtub. At full volume.
Every. Word.







:

That just made my day! We still talk about how my now 14-year-old daughter's favorite song, when she was 5-ish, was "Man, I feel like a Woman", by Shania Twain. I guess the radio station we listened to in the morning used to play it a lot, and she'd sing it at the top of her lungs!

I can proudly say that I've turned all my kids on to the B-52s, my favorite group, and my 4-year old son loves their latest, Funplex. He loves the "Taco Tiki Hut" part. I've turned my kids on to all my favorite 80's new wave bands.

He also loves watching musicals with me, and his new favorite is "Bless your Beautiful Hide", from "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers"!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
7yoDD's FAVORITE song EVER is meredith brooks...

I'm a b!tch

I know this because she sings it in the bathtub. At full volume.

Every. Word.








:

Yeah. My sister and I at the approximate ages of 4 and 11 respectively would sing this all the time. She would censor the B!tch word... I didn't. Hahaha.

I got the Alanis Morisette Jagged Little Pill cassette tape for Christmas when I was... 9? My mom gave it to me and dad about had a heart attack. My mom and I also listened to other stuff my dad hated for instance he had a cow when he heard my brother, sister, and I singing "Soooooooy un peridor. I'm a loser, baby- so why don't you kill me?" and we LOVED Green Day and Ben Folds and the Harvey Danger song Flagpole Sitta.

My favorite Ben Folds Five song as a preteen was Kate- "Everyday she wears the same thing, I think she smokes pot. She's everything I want, she's everything I'm not."









The first song that my little sister knew every single word to was "All Star" by Smash Mouth. I don't have a clue where she got that one but she loved it as a 2 year old and would always want to wear her Converse when she sang it







. She also, and this STILL makes up all laugh, liked the song Tubthumper by Chumbawumba (I get knocked down, but I get up again...) as a preschooler and here's the kicker, called it the "Great-Grandma May song"







:


----------



## luv2bmommy2*2 (Jan 26, 2007)

the lyrics from bohemian rhapsody...i could have killed my sister for that one.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
Bagel! Bagel! Bagel!
I made it out of eyes.
I put it in the oven.
My bagel put on a disguise.

We had a long conversation about what kind of disguise a bagel would wear and whether it would be convincing....











We sing....

Bagels, bagels, bagels
I made them fresh today
And with some lox and capers
My hunger goes away!

... as a warm-up round in my synagogue children's choir.









We listen to lots of opera in our house, and my 7 year old cousin woke us up one morning by singing "Caro nome" (from Rigoletto) one morning with different words:

Caro nome kill me a corpse
See princess puppet star

I had her write it down, it was so funny. I didn't even know she knew the word corpse.







:

Of course, then we did a quick Italian diction lesson.


----------



## milkmamamerina (Sep 29, 2008)

When my son was barely past his second birthday and still well from being potty trained, he was watching me go and asked "what's that?" as he pointed to my underwear.

I replied "underpants" to which he sang (to the Wonderpets theme)
Underpants, Underpants, were on our way!

baby made his first underpants joke!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2bmommy2*2* 
the lyrics from bohemian rhapsody...i could have killed my sister for that one.

I hadn't thought about that one, yep...she knows it too!

Hey, any of these is better than that Hannah montana CRAP right????


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
I hadn't thought about that one, yep...she knows it too!

Hey, any of these is better than that Hannah montana CRAP right????










Vastly better.

Yeek, I'll take butchered opera any day.


----------



## camelfam (Jul 31, 2008)

My husband's ring tone is "Troublemaker" by Weezer and the other day I was driving in the car with DD (26 months) and Troublemaker came on the radio and all the sudden I hear her singing -
"I'm a troublemaker
Never been a faker
Doing things my own way
And and nookie on the up"

I was shocked by how clearly she sang the lyrics and how well she knew them...except for that last line of course. I started cracking up.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
a group of 5 and 6 year olds outside the public library while walking to the car skipping and singing loudly
And guess what
I'm having more fun
And now that we're done
I'm gonna show you tonight
I'm alright, I'm just fine

pink's so what.





i just stood watching them and shaking with laughter. they sang all the words of the whole song. totally cracked me up. its a fav song of my 6 year old dd too.

so what have you LOLed at lately?

So What is Huuuuuuge here with my girls. Also Rihanna's Disturbia, some Avril Lavigne, etc... stuff I personally can't stand.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
A couple summers ago we were pulling up to church when I realized my daughter was singing "Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off." The fact that she's the pastor's daughter made it that much worse.









laughup We have a winner!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Learning_Mum* 
Womanizer. But sometimes he changes it up and sings Babyizer, or Terminator! Makes me laugh!

He also loves Pink, Beyonce and today he made me put The Ting Tings 'That's Not My Name' on.

Since before DS1 was born I've refused to listent to 'kids' music. I'd much rather DS learn to appreciate real music. I don't think it's going to make anyone grow up quicker than they should seeing as half the time people don't even know the words to songs and kids don't 'get' alot of it.

Sorry, that's a bit garbled - I'm tired.

Ting Ting's are also really big here, That's Not My name and Shut Up and Let Me Go.

My kids experience all kinds of music, and I enjoy that. If we're in the car and I'm flipping through radio stations, I honor almost all requests - meaning I'll stop it on country, pop, reggae, oldies, or classical if the kids are saying, "Oooh, that one, Mommy!" So half the time with the kids I'm listening to Pink and half the time to Chopin. That works really well for us.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Boom Boom Pow









And Call and Answer by BNL - that is actually really cute to hear


----------



## baby0hbaby (May 10, 2007)

This is not my kid but this thread reminded me of a video I stumbled upon yesterday of a 5-year old boy playing Folsom Prison Blues.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

5 year old DD does a really good rendition of "I kissed a girl and I liked it"


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

My 2-year-old's faaaaaaavorite song is 'Strawberry Fields Forever'

she still has trouble with speech and enunciation, so it sounds like this:

"Yet me take you dooooown a-cause I going to....STAWBEWWY FIEEEEEWDS! No-ting is WEEEEEAL! And no-ting to get hung a-out! STAWBEWWEY FIEEEEEEWDS POR-EBERRRRRRRRRR!"

She knows the song in its entirety and makes me sing it to her every night before bed. So cute.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

DD (2.5 yo) is a huge Green Day fan. I just download the "clean" versions for her... "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" is her favorite!

When DS was 2 he loved the White Stripes. He would sing Seven Nation Army at the top of his lungs (getting most of the words wrong, of course), though his friend (little stuffed animal) "Kitty's" favorite song was "Friends." (I think that's what it's called ... "I can tell that we are going to be friends...." It's really a sweet song!).

As you can probably tell, I don't mind a bit if my kids listen to "real" music, though we do listen to good kids' stuff too. But I did have to put my foot down once when DH was letting DS listen to the Ramones all the time: There was just something so wrong about hearing a two-year-old shouting at the top of his lungs "20-20-24 hours to go... I wanna be sedated!"


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

My DS, when he was about 3, was climbing up the stairs to go to bed. I was behind him, and heard him sing...

"And we cwimbing a stairway to Heaben!"

At age 7, his favorite song is "Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy," by Queen.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
She also, and this STILL makes up all laugh, liked the song Tubthumper by Chumbawumba (I get knocked down, but I get up again...) as a preschooler and here's the kicker, called it the "Great-Grandma May song"







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkmamamerina* 
When my son was barely past his second birthday and still well from being potty trained, he was watching me go and asked "what's that?" as he pointed to my underwear.

I replied "underpants" to which he sang (to the Wonderpets theme)
Underpants, Underpants, were on our way!

That is pretty funny too!

My kids listen to EVERYTHING. They all love Pink. (They are 13, 8 and 6.) I have two tickets to her concert, and having a hard time deciding who to take. We do LOTS of concerts, and take turns on who goes as it is just too expensive to take a family of five every month (I go to about a concert per month.)

When dd3 was three, her favorite song was Sexy Back by Justin Timberlake. It was on a Grammy cd we had in the car. My dp tried to kid it up by changing the lyrics - "we're bringin' bunnies back... those other rodents don't know how to act..." Every week at co-op preschool, the teacher would lead the kids in a few songs, then take requests. I lived in fear that she'd ask for Sexy Back but she didn't. Until one day I came back to pick her up (on my non-work day) and all the moms were dying laughing. She had asked.









A current fave when it comes on the radio in the car is Gives You Hell by the All-American Rejects. All three of my girls LOVE this song! My 13 year old just pauses as AAR sings "hell" but my 8 year old sings it "hope it G-Y-H, hope it G-Y-H"







So now we all four sing it that way. AAR is coming on tour and I am planning to take all my kids; they'd FREAK to hear that live.

And I agree with a previous poster - I think Pink is a pretty good role model for girls. She is HERSELF and she doesn't take any shit from anyone. I wouldn't mind my girls to have those qualities.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol, Mine loves the Steve ****** Joker song too, he'll be laying on his bed or out in the yard strumming away on his guitar just belting out The Joker.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

In our case, the kids ask to listen to "that song from the roller rink" when they want me to play "So What" on my ipod. Guess taking them roller skating was a bad idea, they play popular music there.









OP, the songs that crack me up the most from my kids are my daughter singing Over the Moon and La Vie Boheme from "Rent" and my son singing "Leaving on a Jet Plane." She's just plain adorable, and he adds in words about how he's going to miss the cat and stuff.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my mom has me on tape at about 2 or 2.5 singing "youve gotta fight for your right to party!"

sounds like potty though, which makes it that much cuter


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i love reading these responses.

here is a sad one.

we are both greenday fans. she was particularly interested in 'wake me up when september ends' because her bday is in sept.

so i explained it was to express the singers feelings over his daddy dying. it is a song that pulled at my heart strings right from the beginning.

dd's gpa passed away last year. whenever i hear her singing that song to herself she says its because she misses gpa. or whenever it comes on the radio she says it makes her sad because it reminds her of the passing of her gpa.


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

The other night my DS (2.5) started singing "If you've got the money, honey, I've got the time...." We were stunned because I can't imagine where he heard that one.

He also love to sing a song from the Leapfrog Storybook Factory " Punk, punk, punk puncuation. When there's a comma you can pause for a beat. When there's an exclamation to make your point. We're gonna ROCK this JOINT!"


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DD1 has a bunch of them. I belong to a Broadway choir, so she sings a lot of show tunes. She also sings most of the songs that ds1 sings around the house. I don't know what most of them are called, or who sings them, but they're not "little kid" songs...cute listening to her singing "even the man in the moon disappears, somewhere in the stratosphere". She sings some strange internet ditties, too.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limette* 
Dd1 (3) started singing this when denied her request for ice cream;

I can't get no satisfaction
I can't get no satisfaction
'cause i try and i try and i try and i try
I can't get no, i can't get no...

That's great!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
OP, the songs that crack me up the most from my kids are my daughter singing Over the Moon and La Vie Boheme from "Rent" and my son singing "Leaving on a Jet Plane."

My brother used to sing "Leaving on a Jet Plane" when I was a kid.

I just remembered dd1, at something under two (don't remember how old, but she did it for several months while we were living at my mom's and we moved out when she was 26 months) singing "He's in the Jail House Now". She did a pretty good job of it, and it was _so_ adorable.


----------



## Katsmamajama (Jun 24, 2009)

DD has loved singing showtunes since she was about 4. I didn't realize how closely she paid attention to the stuff, until I heard her at around 5 singing "Don't Tell Mama" from Cabaret. "He Had It Comin'" has been in her rotation.

She's moved on to Billy Idol now. I have a feeling once DD2 arrives, she's going to try to turn "White Wedding" into a lullaby for her.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

My daughter isn't old enough to sing yet (very sad) but when I was two I apparently sang "You Give Love a Bad Name" to my mom. My big sister said it made my mom cry.







:

My nephews favorite song in the whole world when he was a toddler was "That's My Story And I'm Sticking To It." That was so awesome.


----------



## 4C-mom (Jul 1, 2007)

My 4 year old loves Johnny Cash's song "Ring of Fire". She sings the chorus. So cute!


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

My 9 year old heard my friend Roz's ringtone that sings " I"m about to whip somebody's a$$$$, oooooh IIII'm about to whip somebody's a$$$, oooh, if you don't leave me alone, they gonna have to send me home....."

LMAO. I told him he's not allowed to say "a$$" in public, and he understands. I get a kick outta hearing that song myself.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh, also, when I was a kid, my parent's laughed so hard when I tried to sing "Like a Virgin." And said very innocently, " That's one of my favorite songs."







It took me years to realize why they laughed..


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

Just remembered another one...

Around the time I was pregnant with DD, DH was playing a lot of Bob Dylan, and when someone asked my son (2.5 years old then) what time of day he thought our baby would be born, he responded "10 o'clock in the jingle-jangle morning."


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

dd likes to sing the oompa loompa songs from the old school willy wonka movie. she also sings a variety of abba songs, including but not limited to money money money, waterloo, voulez vouz and knowing me knowing you


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

My two year old sings the chorus to Rumpshaker.

His other favorites include "Cover it with gas and set it on fire" (thank you, Ween.), Tom Waits' "William the Pleaser" (which he calls the diaper song, because DH sings it during diaper changes), and Mozart's "Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen" (queen of the night aria from The Magic Flute).

What can I say, the kid is well rounded.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I remember my mom freaking out about "Like a Virgin" I had no idea what one ones but I knew the whole song. I turned out a very moral gal nontheless.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
My 5 yr old son, who has watched Mamma Mia with his Nana a few times too many, can belt out show-stopping versions of SOS, Honey Honey, and Money Money Money.

Us too! My 2 yo has been doing a very cute rendition of "Honey honey"


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haaayley* 
I was taking her to school yesterday and we were sitting at a light and she randomly started singing, "what's with these ho-miiieeees, dissin' my girl? why do they got-ta front?"

OMG, I would have had to pull over









DD1's favorite song is the Motion City Soundtrack song "I'm on fire" but the says "high'm on fire" just like he does







: She actualy loves all MCS but I can't stand it


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

My 7 yo made one up because the baby will growl (!) and try to bite your neck







Sung to the tune of Bicycle built for two~
'The baby's got rabies, what're we gonna do? It's half crazy and it wants a bite of you! It may look sweet but it wants meat...while it's still attached to YOOOOOOUUUUU'







: Cracks me up every time.

When dd1 was a toddler she loved Disturbed; she had that evil laugh down perfectly.


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

DD is 2.6 and she loves So What (it's my ringtone)

Her favorite song is Put Your Records on and she requests it multiple times a day.

She also sings Waking Up in Vegas and New Soul by Yael Naim.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

My DD is 7 and loves the song by Miley Cyrus about faith (not sure of the title). She absolutely loves this song and it's on the radio very often.







It's cute to listen to her in the back seat singing along and saying the words wrong that she can't hear clearly. She likes a couple of others we hear frequently on the radio as well.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
"Shake your Bootie"









My DD loves KC & the SS band. She loves any kind of disco type music.... always has.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I recently download Deadeye Dick's "New Age Girl" for the girls. It has a great beat and fun lyrics. Unfortunately, after they learned all the words, DH informed me what the song is really about. Now we just laugh and sort of shudder when they sing the part "she don't eat meat but she sure likes the bone! RAH!"


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

My two year old doesn't talk, but is always "singing." Along with all the standard baa baa black sheep sort of things I can pick out John Denver's Country Rose and Smash Mouth's Youre a rock star. I love that she can carry a tune even if she can't talk, yet.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Weezer-Troublemaker
Ben Folds-You don't know me
Queen-We will rock you
Beatles-Blackbird
Green Day-various songs from American Idiot CD


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

My father recently reminded me that when I was 4, I memorized the poems that open and close the Moody Blues album _Days of Future Passed_. I remember lying in bed waiting to fall asleep and reciting aloud:
_Cold-hearted orb that rules the night
Removes the colors from our sight.
Red is gray and yellow white,
But we decide which is right
And which is an illusion._


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I laugh so much when my 3 yo sings Love is a First by the hip or when my 5 yo sings The Boss is Coming by the Arkells.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
Boom Boom Pow









And Call and Answer by BNL - that is actually really cute to hear









That's always been one of my favourites!


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenniferlynne* 
Just remembered another one...

Around the time I was pregnant with DD, DH was playing a lot of Bob Dylan, and when someone asked my son (2.5 years old then) what time of day he thought our baby would be born, he responded "10 o'clock in the jingle-jangle morning."





































































So adorable.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

Except the "I want to start a fight" and the drinking part (instead of paying her exdh's rent)
The song can be seen as empowering. She says she is having fun and life is going on and she is fine after losing her man...that is a good thing, I'd think?







:

My kids love that one! My oldest knows the chorus and my 2yo likes the music. It is hilarious to watch them dance to it.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

We were on a long road trip coming home a couple days ago and late in the night I hear my 8yo singing....

"two trailer park girls go round the outside...round the outside....round the outside..."

I quickly realized that in order to preserve the sanity of everyone in the van, my 15yo son gave her his Ipod to listen to.

oooooooops!


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't find it funny to hear little children singing songs they shouldn't even be listening to. Why is a 6 year old listening to pink?

my kids know this song as my 6yo was in panto last christmas and tinkerbell sang an adapted version of this song in the production of peter pan, and so my children now know it well, as do i......


----------

